
Synthego – Biotech – CRISPR – Redwood City, CA – Full-Time and Onsite - victoriadanahy
Hi everyone,<p>It&#x27;s good to be back. :-)<p>Synthego has gone a long way since I last posted here (look us up and find out for yourselves!).<p>Recap: We bring automation to genome engineering, enabling scientists to run their own fully-automated laboratory at low cost, performing millions of controlled, repeatable experiments per day without human error. We are providers for CRISPR research by manufacturing the highest quality, lowest cost, Synthetic RNA.<p>We are actively looking for individuals who have broader minds than what&#x27;s written on paper. We want the talented outliers who usually fall through the cracks so don&#x27;t hesitate to tell me a little about yourself if you are interested.<p>- Senior Mechanical Design Engineers | hardcore SolidWorks<p>- Senior Full-Stack Software Engineers | Python, Javascript, PostgreSQL&#x2F;MongoDB<p>- Application Scientists | CRISPR experience is a must<p>- Dir. Manufacturing | Domain degree or experience is a must<p>- Maintenance Technician&#x2F;Engineering Technician | Savvy, motivated, hungry, no degree or experience needed. Show us you love technology and want to be the best version of yourself.<p>Much more &amp; all detailed job descriptions here --&gt; www.synthego.com&#x2F;careers<p>OR<p>contact me directly: victoria@synthego.com<p>Thank you!!
======
victoriadanahy
[http://www.synthego.com/](http://www.synthego.com/)

